# Change your internal anodes



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I bought my used 2006 Yamaha 25hp 2 stroke a year ago. It did not come with any maintenance records. Although it has been running well and I flush it after every trip, I recently decided to change the internal anode, among other things. The guy at the parts store said it was probably not needed, but at the whopping price of $3.60 I decided it was worth it. 

I opened the cover of the anode and tried to pull it out. The square part that you're supposed to grab with pliers to pull out broke in the pliers. The anode was "salted" to the hole. After trying several ways to pull it out including spraying with PB blaster and drilling with a left turning drill (ez-out type), nothing worked. Finally I removed the cylinder head and had to tap it out from the inside, followed by a scraping/cleaning of the salt deposits.

This is a reminder: follow your maintananace schedule and a 10minute job won't turn into 2 hours!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, I have the same motor and have not changed out the anode. Will be looking to change out during my next mechanic trip. Thanks.


----------



## predacious (Sep 1, 2016)

those zincs require replacement - most owners however,neglect to replace these,which WILL lead to big problems,down the road


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

Interesting! I have a 2013 yamaha F25 4 stroke. Where do I find the internal anode(s)?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Not sure where they are located on the 4 strokes. You can find the schematic on boats.net


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do only smaller HP motors have them?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Do only smaller HP motors have them?


No, my 25hp 2 stroke Yamaha has 1. Some bigger motors have more than one. 

Your (70hp 2stroke if I remember correctly), has 2. Part 17 of this schematic, and about $5 each.









http://www.yamahaonlineparts.com/pa...ARD_MOTORS)/CYLINDER_CRANKCASE_(70TLR_-_2010)


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Red Hooker said:


> Interesting! I have a 2013 yamaha F25 4 stroke. Where do I find the internal anode(s)?












I think this is your motor, part 5 of this view (looks like you may have 2??). Double check your model number though, there were a lot of "F25"s to choose from... either boats.net or yamahaonlineparts.com for schematics or your local boat parts store... I'm lucky, I have Boathouse Marine 4 miles from my house


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

thanks.........and also thanks for your original post. As routine maintenance, I have always replaced external, but never really thought about those ones that may be located on the inside


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

My '02 F60 has one for each cylinder right next to the spark plug. So 4.


----------

